# Other Pythons > General Pythons >  how much??

## roadkill317

I'm just wondering how much a green tree python would be? I might be considering getting one down the road.

----------


## sophie42204

check out: 
http://captivebredpythons.com/

that'll give you an idea....

EDIT:  the link is to Hillary Webb's website, she is a breeder and also a member of this forum.  We bought Smitty from her and he is a beautiful specimen....she's been wonderful as far as advice and always takes the time to answer any questions we may have.

----------


## CTReptileRescue

Also a member on the forums by the name of Robert Coombs has a great site:
http://www.chondrosunlimited.com/
From reading his posts and by the healthy look of his animals I would say he has a great knowledge and respect for this species.
Rusty

----------


## rex322

alot lol

----------


## roadkill317

Thanks for the sites!

----------


## RobertCoombs

Rusty thanks for the vote of confidence   :Smile:    unfortunately the site is far from being finished  hopefully I will have it all together soon enough blehh I am much better at careing for my animals than web work!
As far as the price of Green tree Pythons be wary of the good deals if it sounds to good to be true it is! As a whole stay away from imports and farmed babies  the farmed babies are "captive hatched " but it in indonesia   these animals are most likely started out on their native diet which consists of small frogs and lizards  which in turn are a host to many parisites . Then they are shipped halfway round the world to a distributer where they may sit for some weeks  then to a wholesaler ..then finally the dealer or a pet shop  . Not a good way to start life ! especially as fragile as baby chondros can be . Now parisites are a natural part of a chondros life . but with the stress involved with all of the moveing around shipped here and there they quickly take their toll on a young animal
you should expect to pay any where from around $400-600 for a healthy well started baby from a "reputable breeder" this is  for  for a locality type animal or non designer . "Designer" animals can take you in to a whole different ball park with High yellow bloodlines starting around $1500 or so  up to 3-4k blue blood 4k and up 
finally some good pages  to check out to do some home work or ask questions  are in the following links  I am  member of both sites  so you will see me pokeing my head out here and there
 Sorry for rambleing on .......  :Very Happy:  
http://p219.ezboard.com/fmoreliaviridisfrm1
http://www.chondroweb.com/

----------


## sophie42204

Thanks for the info. Robert...I checked out your website the other day (I noticed some of the links didn't quite work--I'll check back from time to time!).  :Very Happy:

----------


## Smulkin

> be wary of the good deals if it sounds to good to be true it is! As a whole stay away from imports and farmed babies the farmed babies are "captive hatched " but it in indonesia these animals are most likely started out on their native diet which consists of small frogs and lizards which in turn are a host to many parisites . Then they are shipped halfway round the world to a distributer where they may sit for some weeks then to a wholesaler ..then finally the dealer or a pet shop . Not a good way to start life ! especially as fragile as baby chondros can be . Now parisites are a natural part of a chondros life . but with the stress involved with all of the moveing around shipped here and there they quickly take their toll on a young animal 
> you should expect to pay any where from around $400-600 for a healthy well started baby from a "reputable breeder" this is for for a locality type animal or non designer


Robert - that's some great detailed information - an awesome heads up for folks who might have a "bargain shopper" mentality when it comes to herps - and with some species more than others you definitely get what you pay for.  First I had heard of the initial diet of frogs and such - gracias, sir.

----------

